
Republicans Want to Let ISPs Secretly Sell Your Data - alistairSH
https://gizmodo.com/privacy-opponents-are-using-a-sneaky-trick-to-help-isps-1792802155
======
masonic
This rule was published just a _week_ before the election and is yet even to
go into effect. If this rule, as written, was important to install, why did
the Obama administration wait _7+ years_ to implement it?

